# Vialco washing powder factory, Cyprus - November 2010



## lost (Nov 30, 2010)

Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

I didn't expect much of this place when I saw it from the main street through Larnaca city, it looked like the age of dereliction that'd be stripped to buggery in the UK.




Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

The machinery and panels inside were a surprise




Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr
It reeks of stale washing powder inside.




Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

The top flight of stairs isn't properly attached and wobbles when you walk up it




Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Chemical Engineering magazines are dated 1979, I reckon that's when it closed




Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




Washing powder factory by zenithfivenine, on Flickr


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice One,Lost.
After that i hope you had a cold KEO 

SK


----------



## zimbob (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah, you've escaped to the sun 

That's a nice find, looks pretty much untouched, as you say, it would never survive like that over here


----------



## lost (Nov 30, 2010)

skeleton key said:


> After that i hope you had a cold KEO



Eugh. I tried Keo and another Cyprus lager, Aeon. They are both about as grotty as Tennents or Fosters and nowhere near as cheap. Disappointing - I ended up drinking lots of Belgian beer at oil baron prices instead.



zimbob said:


> Ah, you've escaped to the sun
> 
> That's a nice find, looks pretty much untouched, as you say, it would never survive like that over here



It was a bit of a shocker to come back to -10C Inverness.

I don't think there's any demand for scrap metal there, judging by all the scrapyards and abandoned cars, which has saved it I think.


----------



## tommo (Nov 30, 2010)

nice one lost, hey those flight of stairs have seen some traffic lol but loving the sprial stair case in the last pic


----------



## wolfism (Nov 30, 2010)

They must have a better class of vandal in Cyprus, if it closed in 1979 … although I guess a dry Mediterranean climate helps to keep it in decent nick, too.

-10 in Inverness … and did you also experience "thunder snow", which is the latest TV weather bulletin novelty?


----------



## lost (Nov 30, 2010)

How do you vandalise steel and concrete?  
They are quite keen on graffiti in Cyprus, almost every wall has something (usually artless) on it, I was surprised to find not too much in there.
The humidity is low and there isn't much rainfall but I didn't fancy selecting the external spiral staircase or the caged ladder up to the roof - I think most of that was not wanting to be caught on the day of the flight home.

It was just foggy and mega-cold on the way home, -14C at home.


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 30, 2010)

lost said:


> How do you vandalise steel and concrete?
> They are quite keen on graffiti in Cyprus, almost every wall has something (usually artless) on it, I was surprised to find not too much in there.
> The humidity is low and there isn't much rainfall but I didn't fancy selecting the external spiral staircase or the caged ladder up to the roof - I think most of that was not wanting to be caught on the day of the flight home.
> 
> It was just foggy and mega-cold on the way home, -14C at home.



Lost
I was based in Cyprus for a couple of years & I think they look at thing alot differently.
They have good ,as well as bad.same as anywhere else.
But they will take whats usefull then let it be.
So rarely torched or vandalised to the point of no return.
The Green line ,various hotel projects that fell through half way through its construction or just simply close litter the Island north & south.

You can take an explorer to a man ,
but never the explorer from him 
Nice one lost,hope you enjoyed yer Hols
Ps KEO 

SK


----------



## Zotez (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats wonderful, 1979? I'd love to explore somewhere that's been sat for that long, apart from the local paper mill I cant think of any urbex locations in England that have been derelict that long without being totally ruined by the less desirable people in our society.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2010)

Zotez said:


> ...apart from the local paper mill I cant think of any urbex locations in England that have been derelict that long without being totally ruined by the less desirable people in our society.


There are a few down here, Zotez. I know of one that's been abandoned for over 40 years and is still fairly mint. I guess it really depends on where it is or how exposed it's been on the 'tourist trail', as it were. 

Fabulous pics, Lost. Love the second one with the posters and both sets of stairs are great.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice one Lost - i love vintage places like this


----------

